# Shetlands in Canada



## squeakbrat (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello, I was just wondering what the 'official' registry for Shetlands in Canada is? Is it the same as for ponies in America?

I was offered a supposedly-registered shetland but was told she was registered with the Canadian Pony club. Is this the same thing? Could she be shown or bred with such papers, or is that just a sort of non-official listing for those who are not really registered?

Also, what would be the maximum height for a Shetland...in particular the 'classic' build? I was told this pony was well over 10 hands. I've had some people tell me that 42 inches is ok, others say no, it should not exceed 40.....

Thanks for your help!

squeakbrat


----------



## Karen S (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Squeatbrat:

Here is the breakdown of the heights:

Modern American Shetland

Age 3 Years and Older

Over-Over 43" not to exceed 46"

Under- 43" & Under

2 Year Old

Over- Over 42" not to exceed 44.5"

Under- 42" & Under

1 Year Old

Over- Over 41" not to exceed 43"

Under- 41" & Under

Foar of Current Year

40" & Under

Classic American Shetland

3 Years & Older

Over- Over 42" not to exceed 46"

Under- 42" & Under

2 Year Old

Over- Over 41" not to exceed 44.5"

Under- 41" & Under

1 Year Old

Over- Over 40" not to exceed 43"

Under- 40" & Under

Foal of Current Year

not to exceed 40"

Foundation Shetland

Height not to exceed 42"

3 Year & Older....42" & Under

2 Year Old....41" & Under

1 Year Old...40" & Under

Foal of current year not to exceed 38"

Americn Show Pony

A. A Maximum overall exhibition height of 48" or less, from the highest point of the withers to the measuring surface.

B. The measurement from the highest point of the withers to the hairline of the coronary band, at the heel, shall not exceed 46"; ie 47" overall height with a one inch heel or 48" overall height with a 2" heel.

Heel Measurement:

Classic Shetlands maximum heel barefoot or shod including the plate shall not exceed 1 3/4 inches.

Foundation Shetlands maximum heel barefoot or shod including the plate shall not exceed 1 1/2 inches.

Do you have a name for this pony that we might be able to look up in the ASPC/AMHR Shetland Stud books. This pony just might already be registered with the Registry. If not, then I would contact Zona Schneider at the ASPC/AMHR Registry and discuss the qualifications for this pony if it is registered in the Canadian Registry.

ASPC/AMHR 81-B E Queenwood Rd. Morton, Illinois 61550

Ph 309-263-4044

Karen Shaw

Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands

Burleson Texas


----------



## willowoodstables (Dec 16, 2005)

Canadian Shetlands are registered with the Canadian Pony Society..their link is here

Canadian Pony Society

You can follow links there to look up members and breeding.

NOTE however, only "A" papered shetlands are eligable for showing and registration in Canada (they seem to be sooo far behind the 8-ball and times over there at the Society)

Kim


----------



## squeakbrat (Dec 17, 2005)

willowoodstables said:


> Canadian Shetlands are registered with the Canadian Pony Society..their link is hereCanadian Pony Society
> 
> You can follow links there to look up members and breeding.
> 
> ...



What does 'A' papered mean? And does this mean that if a pony is not, it is not legally considered to be a purebred Shetland?

I'm sorry, I do not know the registered name of the pony at this time......but I am pretty convinced it is not what I want.




I prefer the classic (foundation) group. This pony, going by the pics, is definitely not that. But I would appreciate the info for future reference!

Thank you!

squeakbrat


----------



## Lewella (Dec 17, 2005)

If it has CPS papers it cannot get regular ASPC papers. The ASPC puts ponies with Canadian Pony Society pedigrees into the "international" registry which doesn't have showing priviledges in the ASPC. From what I understand breeding "international" papers to ASPC = "international". You might want to contact Pat Byrd at [email protected] - she has a CPS registered Shetland that has the ASPC "international" registration and knows more about it than most people do.

Kim could probably go into more detail as to what ASPC registered ponies the CPS will accept and if you look back through old topics on this forum there was some discussion on the CPS requirments in the past.


----------



## Saber (Dec 20, 2005)

This pony in Question is Lizzie's Locket [CAN}8697. As I told you she is only registered with the Can. Association and does not have ASPC papers.This does not mean she is not a Registered Shetland Pony as you are implying.I offered you this pony witrh Canadian papers , Not ASPC. This mare is 45" so would have to show in the over division.She does have some notable shetlands in her pedigree , including Georgetown's Tom Cat.


----------



## Lewella (Dec 20, 2005)

Saber - since she has CPS papers and not ASPC papers she cannot show in ASPC shows. If both her parents are ASPC and she is not past December 31 of hee 3 year old year in age she may be able to still be registered ASPC but if she's past December 31 of her 3 year old year she can never be ASPC registered.

So, even though she has CPS papers, in the US she would not be able to be shown ASPC Shetland or bred ASPC Shetland.


----------



## Saber (Dec 20, 2005)

Yes I realize that. This mare was born in 1999 so can only be registered with the Canadian Shetland Registry.I was never asked if she could be shown in the US only if she was half hackney which she is not. She is , according to the Canadian registry, 100% pure shetland. Had I have been asked about ASPC specifically I would have replied as you had.


----------

